# What is imposter syndrome and how can you combat it?



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 28, 2018)

*What is imposter syndrome and how can you combat it?*
by Elizabeth Cox, TED Talks
August 28, 2018

Even after writing eleven books and winning several awards, Maya Angelou couldn’t escape the doubt that she hadn’t earned her accomplishments. This feeling of fraudulence is extremely common. Why can’t so many of us shake feelings that our ideas and skills aren’t worthy of others’ attention? Elizabeth Cox describes the psychology behind the imposter syndrome, and what you can do to combat it.



View full lesson: What is imposter syndrome and how can you combat it? - | TED-Ed


----------

